# sketch sw 10 gallon



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok im roughly sketching my plants for a coral tank, maybe an invert or two, but i wondering if petco sea water will work. I know ive been yelled at to cycle a tank, and wonering if the sea water would be effiecent?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

greggolf said:


> Ok im roughly sketching my plants for a coral tank, maybe an invert or two, but i wondering if petco sea water will work. I know ive been yelled at to cycle a tank, and wonering if the sea water would be effiecent?


Petco sea water "could" work for keeping a tank... but why would you use that when there are much better salt mixes out there for a lot cheaper than the pre-made stuff. Granted I'm almost 80% sure that the pre-made stuff from Petco will be fairly low in salinity... mainly because petco has no idea what they are doing when it comes to aquaria in general. Also this premade saltwater will NOT cycle your tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh and also, be prepared to dump some serious money into that little ten gallon tank you've got there. Especially with your experience level, you probably are going to crash it once or twice at some point. Don't take any offense to this, as this is the case with 95% of newbies trying to keep a tank going that size.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I gotta agree, I used to get prepared SW from LFS, FF is right, some reason their Salinity is always Low, and i end up spending just as much time tryin to get it right as if i were to make it from scratch at home.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Go with reef crystals. They aren't too expensive and will last you a long time. Also make sure to only use ro/di water in such a small tank. Actually it is always a good idea to use ro/di water in any tank. What do you plan on using for light? What type of liverock are you putting in? If you let the liverock cure in your 10 gallon that will cycle it. Did you put together a clean up crew yet? Will your 10 gallon be in a air conditioned room or are you going to keep a fan blowing at it? Just some things to think of.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your gonna work your butt off,  would be much easier to save a little and go a little bit bigger.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Let him do what he wants! I have a 10 gallon saltwater tank with a mantis in it and it's going great. Just don't wuss out on filtration and water changes!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

we are letting him do what he wants s13.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

s13 said:


> Let him do what he wants! I have a 10 gallon saltwater tank with a mantis in it and it's going great. Just don't wuss out on filtration and water changes!


You chill out, man ... no need to bash Leveldrummer. He's just giving some sound advice. By no means was he being rude on his comment. Geez ... kids get all bent out of shape over nothing ...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ice said:


> kids get all bent out of shape over nothing ...


:fish:  :fish:


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

lol @ overreaction to my sarcastic post. I see this forum hasn't changed at all.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

s13 said:


> lol @ overreaction to my sarcastic post. I see this forum hasn't changed at all.


nope that it hasn't


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

CollegeReefer said:


> nope that it hasn't


Especially from kids who disrespect those that have years and years (25 plus years) of experience of saltwater aquaria keeping and think they don't know what they're talking about. 

Oh ? The truth hurts doesn't it ?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ice said:


> Especially from kids who disrespect those that have years and years (25 plus years) of experience of saltwater aquaria keeping and think they don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> Oh ? The truth hurts doesn't it ?


lol @ you getting defensive. You may have 25 years of experience but that doesn't help the fact that you get butthurt over sarcasm. I never disrespected anyone.



Ice said:


> Oh ? The truth hurts doesn't it ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

s13 said:


> lol @ you getting defensive. You may have 25 years of experience but that doesn't help the fact that you get butthurt over sarcasm. I never disrespected anyone.


*points to the mountains*


anyways, greg, in all honesty you will be happier if you wait, save up a bit more, and start up a little bit larger tank. By the time its said and done, you are going to have a 10 gallon tank that cost you 1000 dollars, and its just a pain in the butt to keep right, or you can setup a 24, 55, 75, gallon saltwater tank and actually be really happy with it. I see it happen alot, while they CAN be done, most people get discouraged by how hard a 10 gallon reef tank can be. you simply cant do much in it as far as fish are concerned, they over heat, and the water evaps out fast enough to create RAPID changes in water conditions. Just save up, and do it right, that way you dont spend the money twice


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*_voice comes down FROM the mountains_*

Knock it off!


----------

